#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  > Ελεύθεροι Επαγ./Εταιρίες >  > > >  >  >  Για αμοιβές ΠΕΑ πληρώνουμε ΦΕΜ, ΤΣΜΕΔΕ;

## zak

Συνάδελφοι καλημέρα! Γνωρίζει κανείς αν είμαστε υποχρεωμένοι να πληρώσουμε ΦΕΜ και ΤΣΜΕΔΕ για τις αμοιβές των ενεργειακών επιθεωρήσεων;

----------


## Xάρης

Είμαστε υποχρεωμένοι.
Διάβασε τα παρακάτω θέματα:
*Φορολογικές Υποχρεώσεις Μηχανικού**Πότε επιβάλλεται και αποδίδεται ο προκαταβλητέος Φόρος Αρχιτεκτόνων Μηχανικών (ΦΕΜ)*
Χρήσιμο *Excel*.

----------


## Xάρης

Αναθεωρώ!
Τα ΠΕΑ είναι *πραγματογνωμοσύνες*. Δεν είναι ούτε μελέτες, ούτε επιβλέψεις, ούτε εκτελέσεις έργων.
Ως πραγματογνωμοσύνες λοιπόν *επιβάλλεται μεν ΦΕΜ*, *όχι όμως και τέλος υπέρ ΤΣΜΕΔΕ & ΕΜΠ 3%*.

Αναζήτησα την νομοθεσία που επιβάλλει τα τέλη του 3% και βρήκα τα εξής:

ΤΣΜΕΔΕ: Α.Ν.2326/11.05.1940 (ΦΕΚ.145/Α'), άρθρο 7, §1ε
"ε) Εκ ποσοστού 2% επί της αμοιβής δια την εκπόνησιν οιασδήποτε μελέτης τεχνικής φύσεως, ως και την εκτέλεσιν ή επίβλεψιν του σχετικού έργου, του πληρωτέου ποσού των αμοιβών υπολογιζομένου πάντε βάσει των κειμένων εκάστοτε διατάξεων περί των αμοιβών των ιδιωτών Μηχανικών κλπ.
Επί τυχόν συμφωνηθείσης μείζονος αμοιβής το καταβλητέον υπέρ του Ταμείου ποσοστόν υπολογίζεται βάσει του ποσού της συμφωνίας."

ΤΣΜΕΔΕ: Ν.915/1979 (ΦΕΚ.103/Α'), άρθρο 10 (προσθήκη στο άρθρο 7 του Α.Ν.2326/1940)
"Κατά πάσαν περίπτωσιν η ως άνω ποσοστιαία εκ 2% κράτησις, η βαρύνουσα τους δικαιούχους των αμοιβών ιδιώτας, ησφαλισμένους αυτού, καταβάλλεται προς το Ταμείον ανεξαρτήτως πηγής χρηματοδοτήσεως της μελέτης του έργου."
.ΕΜΠ: Ν.546/1943 (ΦΕΚ.284/Α') άρθρο μόνο §1 περ. α'
.Κ.Υ.Α.43115/05.11.1952 (ΦΕΚ.254/Β') - δεν ισχύει πλέον
.
Ελεγκτικό Συνέδριο: Πρακτικά της 20ης Γενικής Συνεδριάσεως της Ολομέλειας του Ελεγκτικού Συνεδρίου της 23ης Ιουλίου 2001 - Τμήμα Διακοπών

Βάσει των παραπάνω δεν προκύπτει ότι στις πραγματογνωμοσύνες πληρώνουμε το τέλος του 3%.

Αν υπάρχει κάποια άλλη νομοθεσία, εγκύκλιος σχετική με το θέμα, ας την παραθέσει όποιος έχει γνώση.

----------


## kouts_george

Χάρη από που προκύπτει ότι τα ΠΕΑ είναι πραγματογνωμοσύνες ? Δεν ανήκουν στον γενικότερο ορισμό των μελετών "πάσα επιστημονική και τεχνική εργασία και έρευνα αποβλέπουσα στην κατασκευή ή μη τεχνικού έργου " ??? Αφού οι εισφορές υπέρ ΤΣΜΕΔΕ+ΕΜΠ βάσει νομοθεσίας υπολογίζονται επί "μελετών τεχνικής φύσεως", δεν θα έπρεπε να υπολογίζονται αυτές οι εισφορές και στα ΠΕΑ ?

----------


## Xάρης

Από το λεξικό του Τριανταφυλλίδη:*
πραγματογνωμοσύνη* η [praγmatoγnomosνni] Ο30 *:*  η *εμπεριστατωμένη εξέταση* μιας υπόθεσης ή μιας κατάστασης πραγμάτων από ειδικούς και η *γνωμάτευση* που ακολουθεί: _Aναθέτω σε κπ. / πραγματοποιώ μια_ ~_. Για τη διαπίστωση της γνησιότητας του εγγράφου / του πίνακα / του νομίσματος θα γίνει_ ~_. Aπό την_ ~_ προκύπτουν πολλά νέα στοιχεία.

_Είναι πραγματογνωμοσύνη, δηλαδή η εξέταση των χαρακτηριστικών ενός ακινήτου μέσω αυτοψίας-έρευνας που διενεργεί ο επιθεωρητής, ο οποίο κατόπιν κάποιων υπολογισμών που εκτελεί αποφαίνεται (γνωματεύει) για την ενεργειακή κλάση του ακινήτου.

Μελέτη είναι η αντίστοιχη μελέτη ενεργειακής απόδοσης η οποία αφορά νέα κατασκευή ή υπάρχουσα την οποία επιθυμούμε να αναβαθμίσουμε ενεργειακά.

Κατά την ίδια λογική βέβαια, και μια μελέτη στατικής επάρκειας κατά ΚΑΝ.ΕΠΕ. δεν είναι μελέτη αλλά πραγματογνωμοσύνη. 

Την τελευταία όμως (στατικής επάρκειας) την ονομάζουμε μελέτη ενώ την πρώτη (ΠΕΑ) δεν την ονομάζουμε καν μελέτη.
Όλα αυτά βέβαια, παιχνίδι των λέξεων, θα μπορούσαν να λυθούν αν υπήρχε κάποια επίσημη απάντηση από το ΤΕΕ, το ΤΣΜΕΔΕ, το ΥΠΕΚΑ, τη ΔΟΥ ή όποιον άλλον επίσημο φορέα. Μέχρι τότε θα εικάζουμε, θα ερμηνεύουμε και όλοι δίκιο θα έχουμε!

----------


## asak

Η άποψη μου για το τι είναι ΠΕΑ:
Το ΠΕΑ είναι ένα έγγραφο πιστοποιητικό που αποφαίνεται για την Ενεργειακή Κατηγορία ενός κτιρίου και το οποίο προκύπτει μετά από μία Ενεργειακή Επιθεώρηση.
Μεταξύ της Ενεργειακής Επιθεώρησης και του ΠΕΑ μεσολαβεί μία επιστημονική εργασία, μία μελέτη, η οποία περιλαμβάνει υπολογισμούς, παραδοχές, αναφορές σε εγκεκριμένες μελέτες σύμφωνα με τον ΚΕνΑΚ και πιθανόν και σχέδιο για κάποιους, ανάλογα με τον τρόπο που επιλέγουν να κάνουν τη μελέτη τους. 
Η ουσιαστική διαφορά του ΠΕΑ και της ΜΕΑ είναι ότι η ΜΕΑ γίνεται πριν την κατασκευή ενός έργου, ενώ το ΠΕΑ μετά. Αν κι αυτό το καταρρίπτω ευθύς αμέσως λέγοντας ότι το σενάριο που υποχρεούμεθα να καταθέσουμε εμπεριέχει και τη μελέτη κτιρίου με υποθετικά αλλά συνάμα εφικτά υλοποιήσιμα δεδομένα προκειμένου να αναβαθμιστεί το κτίριο ενεργειακά και να μεταπηδήσει σε καλύτερη ενεργειακή κατηγορία. 
Το υπολογιστικό μέρος του ΤΕΕΚΕΝΑΚ και του ΤΕΕΚΕΝΑΚ ΜΕΛΕΤΗ είναι ταυτόσημο.

Είναι δηλ. σαν να θεωρούμαι ότι τη μελέτη "Στατικά Υπάρχοντος" δεν είναι μελέτη αλλά πραγματογνωμοσύνη.

Η άποψη μου για τον εάν θα πρέπει να πληρώνουμε ΦΕΜ και προπάντων ΤΣΜΕΔΕ είναι αρνητική. :Χαρούμενος:

----------


## Andy

Συμφωνώ με τον προηγούμενο συνάδελφο. Είναι κρίμα που κατα καιρούς υπάρχουν συζητήσεις επί συζητήσεων σε forum και δεν υπάρχει ένας χριστιανός είτε από το υπουργείο ΥΠΕΚΑ είτε από το Οικονομικών να βγάλει μία ΠΟΛ να το ξεκαθαρίσει. 
Κατά τη γνώμη μου ούτε μελέτη είναι ούτε πραγματογνωμοσύνη είναι.

----------


## Xάρης

Και τι είναι;

----------


## sketch

Η αποτύπωση είτε αχιτεκτονικών είτε στατικών τι θεωρείται; Γιατί αν εξαιρέσουμε τα σενάρια που πρέπει να προτείνονται στα ΠΕΑ (κάποια μορφή μελέτης, έστω και μικρής, αλλά όχι ΜΕΑ) η αποτύπωση δεν διαφέρει σε τίποτα θεωρώ απο το ΠΕΑ.

----------


## asak

Δυστυχώς όλες αυτές οι ερμηνείες που δίνουμε για το τι είναι μελέτη κ.λ.π. είναι προκειμένου να εξηγήσουμε τον αναχρονιστικό και άδικο κατά με τρόπο που αντιμετωπίζει η Πολιτεία τους Μηχανικούς σ' αυτή τη χώρα κάνοντας σαφή και ανεξήγητη διάκριση των μηχανικών επιστημόνων από επιστήμονες άλλων κλάδων.
Σε λίγο θα διαφωνούμε μεταξύ μας αν τελικά είμαστε επιστήμονες όντας κάνοντας μελέτες ή παρατηρητές κάνοντας αποτυπώσεις ή πραγματογνώμονες ή και γω δε ξέρω τι.
Νομίζω ότι εφόσον όλοι μας  κρατήσουμε ίδια γραμμή και τακτική θα καταφέρουμε πολλά. Γιατί αν περιμένουμε από το ΤΕΕ ......
Και επαναλαμβάνω την άποψη μου σχετικά για τον εάν θα πρέπει να πληρώνουμε ΦΕΜ και προπάντων ΤΣΜΕΔΕ είναι αρνητική.

----------


## Xάρης

ΤΟ ΦΕΜ έτσι κι αλλιώς θα συμψηφιστεί. Είναι και μόλις 10% όταν ο φορολογικός συντελεστής είναι 26% και θα γίνει 22% πάντα από το πρώτο ευρώ.

Το ΤΣΜΕΔΕ+ΕΜΠ όμως είναι πέρα για πέρα άδικο τέλος που άλλωστε πληρώνουν μόνο οι ελεύθεροι επαγγελματίες και μάλιστα όχι όλοι αλλά μόνο όσοι ασχολούνται με μελέτες/επιβλέψεις/ΠΕΑ/αυθαίρετα κ.λπ. παρόμοιες εργασίες.

Το χειρότερο όλων κατά τη γνώμη μου είναι ότι στο ΤΕΕ, όλοι, δεξιοί και αριστεροί, είναι υπέρ της διατήρησής του.

----------


## asak

Μόλις ανέφερες ένα σοβαρό λόγο που δεν τους συμφέρει να ενοποιηθούν τα ταμεία και οι εισφορές. Τότε η αδικία θα ήταν εμφανέστατη.

----------


## Xάρης

Και δεν είναι μόνο αυτό.
Είναι η ασφάλιση της ιδιότητας του μηχανικού της οποίας υπέρμαχος είναι και ο νυν πρόεδρος του ΤΕΕ Στασινός αλλά και όλες οι παρατάξεις, αριστερές και δεξιές.
Ανάμεσα στα συμφέροντα του εργολάβου/μελετητή δημοσίων έργων που επιθυμεί να λάβει εγγυητική από το ΤΣΜΕΔΕ (προϋπόθεση να υπάρχει ασφάλιση ιδιότητας) και του ανέργου, υποαπασχολούμενου μηχανικού ελεύθερου επαγγελματία που δεν μπορεί να πληρώσει τις εισφορές του και οδηγείται σε διακοπή και διαγραφή από ΤΕΕ και ΤΣΜΕΔΕ, επιλέγουν τα συμφέροντα του πρώτου, του εργολάβου.

Αλλά δεν φταίνε αυτοί, αλλά οι συνάδελφοι που τους στηρίζουν ακόμα και αν ανήκουν στους δεύτερους.

----------

